# Urgent !!! How to identify White German Shepered?



## omtodkar (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new over this forum,
I'm buying a white german shepherd, it's just 35 days old as per owner information, he lives 600 km away from my place. He says he mate to a white german shepherd mate with his female German Shepered. He had about 4-5 dogs in those only two remain 1 white male and 1 black female. Not registered, selling for very low price compared to other normal breed GSDs. Also he says white one are rare in our region to get.

Well I want to know some tips or trick to identify whether it is pure breed GSD or not.

Pics he sent me uploaded below...














Please tell me urgent as I have only 36 hours left till I meet him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I won't lie, my first reaction on reading the title of your thread was:

"... because it's white."

Don't believe 'white is rare'. It's technically a deviation from the desired conformation of the breed. That said, if the pup is white now he'll be white as an adult. Welcome to the forum! You'll find a lot of advice here!


----------



## omtodkar (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for replying 

I know its white, I dont think you read it full, I am visiting to owner in next 35 hours... But I want to know if it is a pure breed or not, it may also a mix. Also there is a chance that he sell me something else... So I want to know the unique identity of GSD puppies on those basis I can identify it before I make any deal.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Have you seen the mother and father? That would help to determine the breed-type. Are you just meeting the dog, or picking it up/purchasing it? 35 days puts the pups at just five weeks old. Which is on the younger side for leaving mom and dad.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

is it my imagination or is that a white streak up that puppies nose? Like a Husky pattern?


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> is it my imagination or is that a white streak up that puppies nose? Like a Husky pattern?


That's what I thought too and looks almost light tan not actually white except that streak. doesn't look purebred to me. Cute puppy tho and if he was giving it away or selling it for $50 or something I would consider taking it.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> is it my imagination or is that a white streak up that puppies nose? Like a Husky pattern?


Yes, he has a white line on the muzzle. And its color is not white. it is very light tan.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't think it looks purebred, but he does look cute!


----------



## omtodkar (Jul 30, 2013)

Owner is selling me for about 160-170 USD. And no I didnt saw his mother or father, owner said me mate his female at doctor and male is about 800 km away from his place... I know about father is it was white...

Will this puppy grow like german shepherd ? First time I saw that picture I got confused thinking its mix or may be a puppy of hound or similar bread.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very cute, but I don't think purebred either..unless it's just a funky color from crossing black/white?? Not 'up' on that for sure.

My first reaction would be yellow lab mix?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

there is absolutely no way to tell how he/she will turn out..


----------



## joe01880 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App
That is an adorable puppy, that said.
35 days is way to young to be separated from its mother and 2, I do not believe that is a purebred anything much less German Shepard.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> very cute, but I don't think purebred either..unless it's just a funky color from crossing black/white?? Not 'up' on that for sure.
> 
> My first reaction would be yellow lab mix?


Black and whit would yield whatever gene the white carried plus white I think...


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

omtodkar said:


> Owner is selling me for about 160-170 USD. And no I didnt saw his mother or father, owner said me mate his female at doctor and male is about 800 km away from his place... I know about father is it was white...
> 
> Will this puppy grow like german shepherd ? First time I saw that picture I got confused thinking its mix or may be a puppy of hound or similar bread.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you want a puppy to "grow like German shepherd" wait and get a German shepherd. You do not NEED a puppy in the next few days, I don't see the problem with looking elsewhere?
Also yes it's way too young to leave its mom too.


----------



## omtodkar (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks guys,

How about this picture? Does it look like pure breed?
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kerryandruby (Jul 1, 2013)

this was what the litter of white gsd looked like that i got my 2 dogs from if that helps.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I would avoid all those puppies if I were you, the first one doesn't even look remotely like a GSD to me.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I agree to the above. The white/tan one doesn't look GSD to me at all.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd pass - the pups look mixed. And as pointed out, 35 days is much too young. Pups should be with the litter until minimum 8 weeks -


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Do you need help finding a good breeder near you, OP? Perhaps folks on the board could find a pup that is a good match for you.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

omtodkar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new over this forum,
> I'm buying a white german shepherd, *it's just 35 days old as per owner information,* he lives 600 km away from my place. He says he mate to a white german shepherd mate with his female German Shepered. He had about 4-5 dogs in those only two remain 1 white male and 1 black female. Not registered, selling for very low price compared to other normal breed GSDs. Also he says white one are rare in our region to get.
> ...


ONE ... I would *NEVER* consider buying a 35 day old puppy of any breed ... that's WAY TOO YOUNG!

TWO ... as already mentioned, white is *NOT* a rare color for GSDs.

THREE ... IMHO if you want a purebred dog, you should go to a reputable breeder.


----------



## German Shepherd Canine (Jul 31, 2013)

If I where you, I'd say no. They don't look purebred to me.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Correct me if im wrong but because white in GSDs is a masking gene white spotting such as a blaze would not show through?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Definitely does not look purebred , from that picture at least.

The only way to tell is with knowing/seeing/having some documentation of the sire and dam. How did you find the breeder? Unless it is a well known reputable breeder there is no way to tell from looking at the pup if what she is telling you is true.

If you are looking for a pet and don't mind a mix , go take a look at him and see how you like him. He is adorable and he may have a little personality to match  The first think I though was husky mix because of the pattern on his head.

I you REALLY want a GSD for sure , with a chance at getting all GSD characteristics you would want to do research , find a reputable breeder , see the parents , and so on. There is a thread on this board about how to tell if it is a good breeder. 

I adopted what appears to be a 100% pure GSD from our shelter. I know nothing about his lineage or genetics , but we are having amazing luck with his personality and temperament ..as he grows he definitely looks 100% . But we will never KNOW for sure anything about him. Does not make him anything less than an awesome addition to our family though!

This pup you show here looks adorable , but I would say like the others not a pure GSD . The only question is will it bother you if he is not pure . If not go check him out 

Edited to add- 35 days is too young to leave the mother! Wait until at least he is 8 weeks old .


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

That white puppy looks like it has something more in it.... the mark on its nose is a big red flag to me. I just don't think it is. I strongly say it is NOT a GSD. Do not rush. If you want a REAL GSD... get one from a reputable breeder. If you want to guess... go adopt from a shelter.


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

arycrest said:


> ONE ... I would *NEVER* consider buying a 35 day old puppy of any breed ... that's WAY TOO YOUNG!
> 
> TWO ... as already mentioned, white is *NOT* a rare color for GSDs.
> 
> THREE ... IMHO if you want a purebred dog, you should go to a reputable breeder.


This.

A puppy shouldn't be younger than EIGHT WEEKS!! EVER!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry that does not look like a purebred . faded colour .

white is not rare .


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Do you know if the mom was kept outside or inside? That puppy has a red/white coat,but when I enlarged the picture, the coat pattern doesn't remind me of a husky's coat though. Maybe because of the mom? What type of coat does the mom and the father have? Is the mom or dad a sable, black/tan, red/tan, white? When I first looked at the picture I thought husky mix, but when I enlarged the picture the coat looks like it has a sable coat or is that my imagination?


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Here's a pic of my pup at 9 weeks, she's purebred. 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

Crossing black to white in itself doesn't cause strange colors. A white GSD is as if someone dropped a white sheet over a GSD of any normal color/pattern, hiding the dog's color and pattern from view. When bred to a colored dog, the white dog's genetic color/pattern will show up in colored progeny. Thus you could breed a black to a white and in colored puppies you could get any normal color from sable to black depending on the white dog's color genetics. Whites who are off white or darker are dogs who are genetic rich tans and reds. The white gene for some reason cannot totally prevent reds and tans from showing through the white coat, resulting in the off-white colors. Whites who are "white white" are genetically creams and silvers instead of reds & tans. The only difference between a white GSD and a colored GSD is the color.


----------

